# Steam: Weiterverkauf von Spielen - Klage von Verbraucherzentrale abgewiesen



## MaxFalkenstern (7. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Weiterverkauf von Spielen - Klage von Verbraucherzentrale abgewiesen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Weiterverkauf von Spielen - Klage von Verbraucherzentrale abgewiesen


----------



## Kerusame (7. Februar 2014)

ein witz, dass solche klagen einfach abgewiesen werden dürfen. dabei geht es um das interesse von vielen millionen europäern, auch vielen millionen deutschen. ich wünsche dem verbraucherschutz, dass er doch noch was erreichen kann. in unser aller interesse.


----------



## Lunica (7. Februar 2014)

Weil der Verbraucherschutz keinen Plan von dem Markt hat.

30€ für Titel zu Release statt den üblichen 50-60€.
Sehr viele Spiele für unter 25€ und auch viele für unter 10€.

Was soll man da noch verkaufen?
Steam unterdrückt zu Gunsten der Publisher den Gebrauchtmarkt und der Kunde bekommt eben alles um 50% günstiger.

Wenn so ein dämlicher Verbraucherschutz Recht bekommen würde dann hieße dies:
JEDER TITEL 50-60€! Keine Steam-Sales mehr und Reseller würde es auch keine mehr geben die mit größeren Volumen an Keys handeln die im Einkauf günstiger sind als Einzellizenzen.
Digitale Lizenzen noch dazu von einer Privatperson kaufen ist ein großes Risiko und Betrüger würden diesen Markt sehr schnell überschwemmen.


----------



## Odin333 (7. Februar 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ein witz, dass solche klagen einfach abgewiesen werden dürfen. dabei geht es um das interesse von vielen millionen europäern, auch vielen millionen deutschen. ich wünsche dem verbraucherschutz, dass er doch noch was erreichen kann. in unser aller interesse.


 
In diesem Fall ist eine Klage aber wirklich blödsinnig, da muss ich Lunica recht geben.
Unterm Strich dürften die Verbraucher bei Steam durch die billigen Preise eher davon profitieren.


----------



## Kerusame (7. Februar 2014)

sorry aber, das ist keine marktwirtschaftliche sondern eine rechtliche frage. es mag sein, dass steam dann sales einstellt, oder die sales weniger rabatt ermöglichen. aber rechtlich ist es nunmal korrekt, dass ich erworbene ware (und dazu zählen lt. eu auch digitale waren) weiterverkaufen darf. punkt aus.


----------



## Artes (7. Februar 2014)

http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2942112-lunica.htmlwas Lucica da von sich gibt ist natürlich ist völliger Unsinn. Mal davon ab das nicht das Gericht recht bekommt ( das spricht Recht ) hat die Unterdrückung des Gebrauchtmarkts vorallem etwas mit Kundenbindung zutun. Steam (oder andere Dienste) währen ja keinesfalls verpflichtet den Wiederverkauf auf ihrer Platform zu unterstützen sie müssten es lediglich möglich machen ein Spiel (also dessen Key) vom Acount zu lösen.


Steam und andere anbieter wollen aber den Kunden mit dem Produkt an die Platform binden. Den Umstand das die besagten Platformen eigentlich immer zum start der jeweiligen Spiele benötigt werden und bei einer Acountserrung alle Spieler nicht mehr funktionieren halte ich ohnehin für sehr bedenklich. Was bei einer Pleite oder der einstellung des Dienstes passiert ist ja auch unklar.

ach und selbst wenn du mit deinen Preisbefürchtungen recht hättest würde sich nicht viel ändern da spiele gerne wiederverkauft werden (zb SP Spiele mit kurzer Spieldauer) eben anfangs etwas teurer währen und dann aber Billig auf dem gebrauchtmarkt zu haben sind. Beispiel, ein spiel kostet jetzt 30€ würde dann 60€ kosten und der käufer verkauft es dann für 30€ weiter ändert übrigens für niemandem was beide spieler zahlen 30€ der Publischer verdient an einem spiel für 60€ genausoviel wie an 2 für 30€, das wunder der digitalkopie. Nur um weiteren weltuntergangszenarien vorzubeugen.


----------



## Emke (7. Februar 2014)

Warum überhaupt bei Digitalen Gütern? 

1. Man kann sich schon im vorhinein informieren, dafür ist das Internet auch da nicht nur um P zu gucken
2. PC Spiele werden ja einem regelrecht schon hinterher geschmissen, spätestens 6 Monate nach Release ist das Spiel dann schon um 30-40% reduziert.
3. In Zeiten von Keys kaufen sehr viele nicht mehr bei Steam direkt, außer bei Sales etc.
4. Wer sich nicht beherrschen kann und alles sofort kaufen muss, ist dann selber Schuld.

Nehmen wir z.B. DayZ her: Es wird groß dick und fett davon abgeraten das Spiel zu kaufen wenn man nur spielen will, Hall sagt sogar man soll es sich gar nicht kaufen weil es sich derzeit einfach nicht lohnt. Wenn dann Spieler es sich trotzdem kaufen und dann hinterher eine Rückerstattung fordern, siehe Punkt 4.

Mich stört es nicht wenn ich Games nicht zurückgeben kann, hatte bis jetzt mit jedem gekauften Spiel meinen Spaß.


----------



## Artes (7. Februar 2014)

weiterverkauf ist übrigens nicht das selbe wie rückerstattung du kannst bei Steam deien ware ganz normal zurück geben.


----------



## l0l (7. Februar 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ein witz, dass solche klagen einfach abgewiesen werden dürfen. dabei geht es um das interesse von vielen millionen europäern, auch vielen millionen deutschen. ich wünsche dem verbraucherschutz, dass er doch noch was erreichen kann. in unser aller interesse.


 
Zunächst dürfen Klagen nicht "einfach abgewiesen" werden. Wenn eine Klage die notwendigen Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt, also unzulässig ist, wird sie als unzulässig abgewiesen. 

Tatsächlich ist es für die Kunden, die gerne hohe Rabatte haben, positiv, dass keine Spiele gebraucht über Steam verkauft werden können. 
Denk doch mal kurz nach und überlege was passiert, wenn der Verkauf zulässig wäre.
Millionen von Spieler würden zig Millionen Spiele zum Kauf anbieten. Da es sich im digitale Güter handelt, gibt es keinen Nachteil für den Kunden, wie es bei körperlichen Spielepackungen ist. Bspw. kann kein Datenträger verkratzen. Alle Probleme, die bspw. Konsolenspiele bei gebrauchten Spielen haben, wären kein Problem (kein Datenträger der nicht lesbar ist, kein Account, der einem das Onlinespielen vermiesen könnte, da man ja direkt über gerade den Steam-Account verkaufen/kaufen könnte, DLC müssten dann wohl auch mitübertragen werden etc.)

Wer würde dann noch Spiele kaufen, deren Kaufpreis größtenteils zum Publisher (und damit indirekt zum Team, das das Spiel tatsächlich programmiert hat) gehen, wenn er viel billiger ein "gebrauchtes" Spiel kriegen kann, das rein technisch keinen Unterschied zur Digitalversion vom Publisher/Entwickler aufweist?

Was wäre die Folge? Die Publisher und damit die Entwickler hätten ein riesen Problem.
Variante 1: Gleiches Geschäftsmodell wie jetzt: viel weniger Umsatz (wieso für teuer Geld kaufen wenn man legal und günstiger, oder gar kostenlos vom Kumpel, seine Spiele kriegt). Es kann leicht dazu führen, dass v.a. Singleplayer-Spiele sich gar nicht mehr rechnen würden, die teilweise jetzt schon wenig Gewinn einbringen (siehe Tomb Raider 2013). Es würde so also wenige Geld reinkommen und u.U. die Insolvenz bedeuten. 

Variante 2: Man stellt komplett SP ein und konzentriert sich nur noch auf Multiplayertitel, weil man die nicht "durchspielen" kann oder gleich auf Free2Play, weil da es nichts weiterzuverkaufen gibt (außer den Account, den - zumindest bis jetzt - erfolgreich vom Verkauf ausgeschlossen ist). Der Account ist aber dann nicht an Steam gebunden sondern an den jeweiligen Anbieter. Dann wird man über "Micro"Transaktionen abgezockt (siehe Dungeon Keeper Android/iOS).

Variante 3: Um den Umsatzausfall zu kompensieren kosten einzelne Spiele mehr und/oder werden deutlich günstiger produziert.

Man wird kaum noch Steamsales sehen, wenn dann derjenige, der das Spiel für 2,50 € gekauft hat, es für bspw. 2 € wieder weiterverkauft.



Kerusame schrieb:


> sorry aber, das ist keine marktwirtschaftliche sondern eine rechtliche frage. es mag sein, dass steam dann sales einstellt, oder die sales weniger rabatt ermöglichen. aber rechtlich ist es nunmal korrekt, dass ich erworbene ware (und dazu zählen lt. eu auch digitale waren) weiterverkaufen darf. punkt aus.



Sehr geehrter Kollege, 
an welcher Norm machen Sie denn diese Rechtsansicht fest?


----------



## Odin333 (7. Februar 2014)

Man sollte sich das mal vorstellen. Jemand kauft eine Spiel für 50€, spielt es in einem Tag durch und verkauft es für 45. Der nächste macht das selbe und schon haben wir in 10 Tagen einen Preisverfall von 90%.
Da braucht es nur etwas Organisation unter den Käfern und Valve könnte dicht machen.


----------



## Kerusame (7. Februar 2014)

es bleibt, unabhängig von wirtschaftlichen faktoren, ein recht innerhalb jedes eu-landes. jede branche muss einen gebrauchtmarkt dulden, auch die softwarebranche. und niemand verlangt von valve (naja gut, einige sicher), dass sie eine gebrauchtbörse auf ihrer plattform eröffnen. sie sollen es einem nur ermöglichen, seine erworbenen waren auch weiterzuverkaufen, so wie es das eu-recht vorsieht. als nächstes darf man sein altes iPhone nicht weiterverkaufen, alte cds oder platten. "...es könnte ja dem hersteller schaden."
auf der basis sind auch 1-euro jobs ok. alles andere könnte den unternehmen schaden.


----------



## Vordack (7. Februar 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> sorry aber, das ist keine marktwirtschaftliche sondern eine rechtliche frage. es mag sein, dass steam dann sales einstellt, oder die sales weniger rabatt ermöglichen. aber rechtlich ist es nunmal korrekt, dass ich erworbene ware (und dazu zählen lt. eu auch digitale waren) weiterverkaufen darf. punkt aus.




Ich würde behaupten daß es rechtlich korrekt ist sich an die AGB's zu halten. NACH durchlesen und Zustimmung der AGB's ist man einen Vertrag mit Steam eingegangen. Wenn einem die Bedingungen des Vertrages nicht zusagen dann muss man nicht zustimmen und kann trotzdem weirerleben.

Das von Dir geschriebe ist sowieso rechtlich sehr schwammig da Du Digital erworbene Spiele einfach als "Ware" bezeichnest und somit dem unaufmerksamen Leser suggerierst es mit einem physischen Gut wie einem Auto gleichzustellen. Da dieses aber rechtlich gesehen nicht der Fall ist ist das von Dir geschriebene leider hinfällig. Rechtlich gesehen 

punkt aus.


----------



## Denis10 (7. Februar 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich das mal vorstellen. Jemand kauft eine Spiel für 50€, spielt es in einem Tag durch und verkauft es für 45. Der nächste macht das selbe und schon haben wir in 10 Tagen einen Preisverfall von 90%.
> Da braucht es nur etwas Organisation unter den Käfern und Valve könnte dicht machen.


 
Das Argument zählt nicht. Bei Autos läuft es doch auch so ab. Oder zumindest vergleichbar. Und ist Mercedes jetzt pleite?


----------



## Kerusame (7. Februar 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten daß es rechtlich korrekt ist sich an die AGB's zu halten. NACH durchlesen und Zustimmung der AGB's ist man einen Vertrag mit Steam eingegangen. Wenn einem die Bedingungen des Vertrages nicht zusagen dann muss man nicht zustimmen und kann trotzdem weirerleben.
> 
> Das von Dir geschriebe ist sowieso rechtlich sehr schwammig da Du Digital erworbene Spiele einfach als "Ware" bezeichnest und somit dem unaufmerksamen Leser suggerierst es mit einem physischen Gut wie einem Auto gleichzustellen. Da dieses aber rechtlich gesehen nicht der Fall ist ist das von Dir geschriebene leider hinfällig. Rechtlich gesehen
> 
> punkt aus.



sorry, aber digitale waren wurden erst vorletztes jahr, was den wiederverkauf angeht, von der eu mit realen waren gleichgestellt. deswegen bleibt es mir frei ob ich dies auch tue. und des weiteren akzeptiere ich mit zustimmung der AGB zwar deren regeln, sollten einige davon aber gegen geltendes gesetz verstoßen so sind sie als nichtig zu betrachten. man kann mit verträgen keine gesetzt umgehen. punkt aus.

edit: mit bestem gruß an den herrn kollegen l0l


----------



## Odin333 (7. Februar 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Das Argument zählt nicht. Bei Autos läuft es doch auch so ab. Oder zumindest vergleichbar. Und ist Mercedes jetzt pleite?


 
Ein Auto ist aber nicht bei jedem Käufer nur ein paar Tage in Gebrauch. Die Autobauer rechen von Anfang an mit einer Lebensdauer von ca. 12 Jahren, egal wieviele Käufer es hat. Auch muss sich ein Verkäufer so oder so ein neues Auto kaufen, das ist bei einem Spiel das durchgespielt ist, nicht der Fall. Ausserdem braucht ein Auto braucht Ersatzteile, Service ect. Das sind Zwangs-DLCs womit die Autobauer gut verdienen.


----------



## Kerusame (7. Februar 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist aber nicht bei jedem Käufer nur ein paar Tage in Gebrauch. Die Autobauer rechen von Anfang an mit einer Lebensdauer von ca. 12 Jahren, egal wieviele Käufer es hat. Auch muss sich ein Verkäufer so oder so ein neues Auto kaufen, das ist bei einem Spiel das durchgespielt ist, nicht der Fall. Ausserdem braucht ein Auto braucht Ersatzteile, Service ect. Das sind Zwangs-DLCs womit die Autobauer gut verdienen.


 
bloß ist das überhaupt nicht der fall. es gibt bereits bei auslieferung der ersten wagen leute, welche diesen als gebraucht weiterverkaufen. es gibt leute die sich endgültig von autos trennen, weil sie auf fahrrad oder bahn umsteigen. es gibt autos die jahre (bis jahrzehnte) ohne ersatzteile weiter laufen, ebenso wie es nachbau-ersatzteile gibt. und bei arbeiten wie plakette holen oder scheibenwischerflüssigkeit nachfüllen hat kein autohersteller was davon, außer man nimmt die von ihm produzierte ersatzflüssigkeit. alles was man lt. deinen aussagen *muss*, muss man überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Vordack (7. Februar 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> sorry, aber digitale waren wurden erst vorletztes jahr, was den wiederverkauf angeht, von der eu mit realen waren gleichgestellt. deswegen bleibt es mir frei ob ich dies auch tue. und des weiteren akzeptiere ich mit zustimmung der AGB zwar deren regeln, sollten einige davon aber gegen geltendes gesetz verstoßen so sind sie als nichtig zu betrachten. man kann mit verträgen keine gesetzt umgehen. punkt aus.
> 
> edit: mit bestem gruß an den herrn kollegen l0l



Sorry, aber wenn das so eindeutig ist wie Du behauptest hätte das Landgericht mit Sicherheit zugestimmt. 

Der Gebrauchthandel von Spielen ist in Deutschland ja auch erlaubt, eben NUR nicht wenn Du AGB's akzeptierst die das irgendwie untersagen, wie z.B. hier den Weiterverkauf des Accounts verbieten. Ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung das AGB's mit dem Gesetz übereinstimmen müssen, moment.



> I. Zweck der AGB
> In unserer freiheitlichen Wirtschaftsordnung können vertragliche Vereinbarungen
> individuell ausgehandelt werden. Es gilt das sog. Prinzip der Ver
> tragsfreiheit. Grenzen sind dieser Freiheit nur durch die gesetzlichen Regelungen gesetzt, insbesondere die des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches (BGB) und des Handelsgesetzbuches (HGB). Werden keine Geschäftsbedingungen vereinbart, so gelten die gesetzlichen Regelungen.



In Deinem Link ist von dem Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) die Rede, vielleicht liegt es daran.

Das Urteil, das war mir neu, vielen Dank für den Link


----------



## Kerusame (7. Februar 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das Urteil, das war mir neu, vielen Dank für den Link


 
gerne doch.

momentan liegt im übrigen noch ein fall vor dem EuGH, der präziser auf das thema videospiele eingehen soll. momentan gilt aber der gerichtsbeschluss von 2012, welcher jegliche software klar als ware, welche weiterverkauft werden darf, definiert. passiert ist dies, da käufer eines rein digitalen produkts, bzw. einer lizenz, einen nachteil gegenüber käufern einer hardcopy hatten. - sie konnten die lizenz oder das digitale produkt nicht weiterverkaufen, selbst wenn sie es nicht mehr nutzen konnten/wollten. das verstößt nunmal gegen eu-regeln, weshalb auch dieser urteilsspruch zustande kam.

im originalartikel selbst steht übrigens, dass das gericht die verhandlung unter umständen abgelehnt hat, da die erste klage der verbraucherschutzzentrale von 2010 durch den urteilsspruch von 2012 wieder neu aufgerollt werden muss. wenn dem so ist, ist in meinen augen auch alles ok.

im übrigen gibt es derzeit noch keine klagen gegen EAs origin oder uplay, da eine erfolgreiche klage gegen valves steam im normalfall übertragen werden würde. da steam nunmal das bekannteste, größte und älteste spieledistributionssystem dieser art ist, dient es sozusagen als beispiel.


----------



## PcJuenger (7. Februar 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> bloß ist das überhaupt nicht der fall. es gibt bereits bei auslieferung der ersten wagen leute, welche diesen als gebraucht weiterverkaufen. es gibt leute die sich endgültig von autos trennen, weil sie auf fahrrad oder bahn umsteigen. es gibt autos die jahre (bis jahrzehnte) ohne ersatzteile weiter laufen, ebenso wie es nachbau-ersatzteile gibt. und bei arbeiten wie plakette holen oder scheibenwischerflüssigkeit nachfüllen hat kein autohersteller was davon, außer man nimmt die von ihm produzierte ersatzflüssigkeit. alles was man lt. deinen aussagen *muss*, muss man überhaupt nicht.


 
Ihr vergleicht jetzt nicht ernsthaft physische mit digitalen Waren? Das hinkt.
Natürlich kann ich physische Waren weiterverkaufen, jedoch nur _gebraucht_, was in den meisten Fällen auch deutliche Spuren hinterlässt (um auf das Auto zurückzukommen: Kratzer, eine Beule, vielleicht Zigarettengestank im Innenraum ect.) Bei digitalen Waren kann man diese selbst nach tausendfacher Benutzung im Originalzustand verkaufen. Dementsprechend würde Steam pleite gehen, wenn das erlaubt werden würde. 

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, warum ihr euch so darauf freut, dass dieses Urteil durchkommt. Selbst wenn es rechtens wäre, Spiele zu verkaufen, was wäre dann der erste Schritt der Konzerne? Richtig, ihr bekommt keine Software mehr, die ihr verkaufen dürft, ihr erwerbt Lizenzen. Damit hat sich dann auch das mit dem Erschöpfungsgrundsatz. 
Dann habt ihr zwar das Recht, Software gebraucht zu verkaufen (in diesem Fall Spiele, Software darf schon nach EU-Recht verkauft werden), bekommt jedoch nirgend mehr Software  
Immer erstmal etwas nachdenken, bevor man jubelt.


----------



## Kerusame (7. Februar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ihr vergleicht jetzt nicht ernsthaft physische mit digitalen Waren? Das hinkt.
> Natürlich kann ich physische Waren weiterverkaufen, jedoch nur _gebraucht_, was in den meisten Fällen auch deutliche Spuren hinterlässt (um auf das Auto zurückzukommen: Kratzer, eine Beule, vielleicht Zigarettengestank im Innenraum ect.) Bei digitalen Waren kann man diese selbst nach tausendfacher Benutzung im Originalzustand verkaufen. Dementsprechend würde Steam pleite gehen, wenn das erlaubt werden würde.
> 
> Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, warum ihr euch so darauf freut, dass dieses Urteil durchkommt. Selbst wenn es rechtens wäre, Spiele zu verkaufen, was wäre dann der erste Schritt der Konzerne? Richtig, ihr bekommt keine Software mehr, die ihr verkaufen dürft, ihr erwerbt Lizenzen. Damit hat sich dann auch das mit dem Erschöpfungsgrundsatz.
> ...



lizenzen sind lt. EuGH ebenso als waren anzusehen, siehe urteil von 2012.


----------



## l0l (7. Februar 2014)

Ohje.

Zunächst wirken europäische Richtlinien grundsätzlich nur zwischen der Europäischen Union und dem jeweiligen Mitgliedsland. Eine unmittelbare Drittwirkung, gerade zwischen Privaten, gibt es nach einhelliger Meinung nicht. Die erlassene Richtlinie bedarf eines nationalen Umsetzungsaktes, sprich Deutschland müsste ein formelles Gesetz erlassen (schönes Beispiel: § 312 BGB diente u.a. der Umsetzung der Richtlinie 85/577/EWG des Rates vom 20. Dezember 1985 betreffend den Verbraucherschutz im Falle von außerhalb von Geschäftsräumen geschlossenen Verträgen (ABl. EG Nr. L 372 S. 31) 

Weil hier anscheinend auch Unsicherheiten bestehen: Urteile wirken grundsätzlich nur inter partes, also nur zwischen den Parteien, die um Rumbrum genannt sind.

Da wieder keine Rechtsnorm (für den Laien: Paragraph) genannt wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du auch keine kennst. Ist zwar auch nicht zu verlangen, aber man sollte nicht so tun, als wäre man Jurist, um dann aber nicht zu liefern.


----------



## Tyranidis (7. Februar 2014)

Sehr geehrter Herr Kollege I0I,

man sollte auch nicht mit Fachbegriffen um sich schmeißen, um zu suggerieren, dass man ein Staatsexamen in Jura mit Auszeichnung hat. 
Seit wann bedürfen richterliche Urteile grundsätzlich einer gesetzlichen Umsetzung? Sagt Ihnen der Begriff "Grundsatzurteil" etwas? Ich geb ihnen zwar Recht, dass jedes Urteil zunächst nur die streitenden Parteien betrifft, jedoch ist die Anwendung der Rechtsprechung (im Falle der Grundsatzurteilen - gegeben bereits ab der zweiten gerichtlichen Instanz) allgemein gültig. 
Folglich sind diese Urteile auf alle betroffenen Fälle anzuwenden. 

Zum Beispiel hat das OLG Frankfurt am 18.12.2012 (Az: 11 U 68/11) im Fall Abode gegen UsedSoft auf Grund des bereits zitierten EuGH-Urteils entsprechend entschieden.


----------



## Kerusame (7. Februar 2014)

sry da ging was schief

edit: ist heute eigentlich freitag, oder warum meint auf einmal jeder auf die eu scheissen zu können?
#fucktheEU #Nuland


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. Februar 2014)

Eine Frage eines Laien an die, die sixh besser auskennen: wenn es erlaubt ist, digitale waren weiterzuverkaufen , heißt das dann auch, dass diese Möglichkeit gegeben sein muss, oder heißt das nur, dass es legal ist, das zu tun, wenn es geht. Im.zweiten fall würden die AGBs ja nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, weil dieses ja nur sagt, dass es nicht verboten ist, Software zu verkaufen, aber nicht sagt, dass das auch immer so sein muss.


----------



## Tyranidis (7. Februar 2014)

Der EuGH hat sich dahingehend geäußert, dass der Weiterverkauf durch den Rechteinhaber nicht aktiv verhindert werden darf. Ein sehr interessanter Punkt in diesem Fall, da

1. Steam in den wenigsten Fällen auch Rechtsinhaber der Spiele ist und
2. die Accountbindung nicht automatisch mit Kauf der Sache einhergeht. Also wird beim Kauf des Spiels nicht gleichzeitig der weiterverkauf verhindert, sondern erst, wenn man das Spiel selbst nutzen will. Du kannst ja ein Steam-Spiel einfach kaufen und dann sofort weiterverkaufen. Das ist ja kein Problem. 

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob sich das Gericht hierzu auslässt.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn ich jetzt hier wieder an den Pranger gestellt werde.... 

Es ist gut dass hier der komplett schlecht informierte Verbraucherschutz wieder mal die auf die Nase gefallen ist.
Wer im Zeiten von Steamsales immer noch vom Verkaufs-Argument schwärmt, der ist auch nicht daran interessiert dass
der Markt überhaupt am Leben bleibt.

Mit den ganzen digitalen Möglichkeiten würden Unternehmen weniger Geld sehen und womöglich komplett auf Free2Play umsteigen.
Es gäbe nur noch ein permanentes kaufen <-> verkaufen (quasi nur noch eine reine Tausch Politik) weil man sowieso jedes Spiel sofort dann wieder verkaufen könnte. Unternehmen könnten rein gar nix mehr einkalkulieren weil die Einnahmen völlig außer Kontrolle wären.

So eine Veränderung würde viel mehr schlechtes als gutes machen.
Wer hier bei PC Spielen derart laut nach seinen Rechten schreit, der tut das hoffentlich beim öffentlichem Verkehr und anderen Sachen.

Unternehmen können ihren Job nur ausführen wenn sie auf einen Kundenstamm aufbauen können. Wenn sich aber dieser Stamm
permanent in Bewegung befindet, wirds unmöglich sein weiterhin seinen Job zu machen.
Die Konsequenzen für die gesamte Branche wäre fatal heutzutage.

Die Frage bleibt vielen selbst überlassen... Poche ich weiterhin streng auf mein Recht vom Wiederkauf obwohl top AAA Spiele nach nicht mal nem Jahr keine 10 € kosten oder schlucke ich diesen Nachteil und kann wie gewohnt meinen Konsum befriedigen?
Das liegt an euch... aber ich bin mir sicher dass die "Ich will aber meine Spiele verkaufen können" Mentalität
den gesamten Spielebereich (vor allem PC) stark erschüttern wird.

Gerade weil der PC durch Steam zu einer festeren Einheit geworden ist, wurde unsere Fraktion gut zusammengehalten.. Ich will euch nicht daran erinnern in welch krasser Zeit man sich vor 10 Jahren befand...
Das war ungefähr der Zeitraum wo ein schnelles Internet verfügbar war und der Schwarzmarkt extrem zugelegt hatte.

Ihr könnt mich steinigen... aber ohne Steam hätten wir eine weitaus schlimmere Branche bzw. der PC Markt wäre komplett hinüber heute.

Edit:
Quelle HLP


> In einer Pressemeldung erklärt der vzbv, dass es in seinen Augen keinen  Unterschied zwischen einem Brett- bzw. Kartenspiel und digital  vertriebene Spiele-Software gibt und somit für beide dieselben  Weiterverkaufsmöglichkeiten bestehen sollten. Auf die naheliegende  Problematik, dass ein Monopoly- oder Rommé-Set nach hunderten  Spielstunden abgenutzt und entsprechend an Wert verloren hätte, während  ein übertragenes Computerspiel sich selbst nach tausenden Spielstunden  nicht von einer neu gekauften Version unterscheidet, wird nicht  eingegangen.



Yeah und für sowas werden die Steuergelder wieder mal in den Wind geschossen 
Sag ich doch... top informiert der Verbraucherschutz.. die sollten sich lieber um Dinge kümmern
wovon sie eine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es rechtens wäre, Spiele zu verkaufen, was wäre dann der erste Schritt der Konzerne? Richtig, ihr bekommt keine Software mehr, die ihr verkaufen dürft, ihr erwerbt Lizenzen.


 Das ist doch schon seit eh und je exakt das was du bekommst, wenn du ein Spiel "kaufst" (egal, ob Steam, Origin oder einen offline nutzbaren Datenträger ohne jegliches DRM): eine Lizenz, die Software nutzen zu dürfen.
Genauso wie bei Filmen, Musik und Büchern auch.


----------



## onaccdesaster (7. Februar 2014)

Wenn Wenn Wenn. Dieses Urteil ist in meinen Augen auch nicht Recht! Das UsedSoft-Urteil sagt was ganz anderes und mein persönliches Erachten eines "Gutes" auch. Ich meide schon seit 10 Jahren Steam da ich mich nicht an ein Portal binden lasse und diese Richter in Köln sollten sich mal fragen wie paradox sie sind. Valve verstößt mit der Untersagung des Weiterverkaufs gegen EU-Recht aber die Klage wird abgewiesen? Wie blöd ist das?

Und dann zu den ganzen dummen Argumenten das es dann nur noch F2P-Spiele gibt und die Preise bei Steam teurer werden. Habt ihr mal Preise auf Steam bei neuen Spielen verglichen? Sind immer 5 Euro teurer wie anderswo! Dazu noch Microtransactions bei den Spielen. F2P gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer und "normale Retail-Spiele" gibt es kaum noch und wenn sehr unfertig und verbugt. 

Wenn es den Gebrauchtmarkt wieder gäbe würde Steam und die Publisher und Entwickler überhaupt nicht arm werden denn die ganzen Jahre vor Steam und diesem DRM und sogenannten "Kopierschutz-Mechanismus" war auch alles gut und die haben satt verdient. Hier wird ein altes Verbraucher-Recht mit Füssen getreten und soll jetzt anders sein nur weill es digital ist? 

Nee nee, dort geht es nur um Kunden-Bindungs-Zwang und Profit- Profit !


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem Blackguards gekauft und sehr gerne 29,99 Euro bezahlt. Selbst wenn es gleichzeitig bei Steam für 2,99 Euro im Angebot gewesen wäre, hätte ich die Retail gekauft, welche DRM-Frei ist.

Ich sehe gerade bei Steam kostet das Spiel 39,99 Euro, von wegen Steram ist ja so günstig. Nicht wenn man ein Spiel sofort kaufen und spielen möchte, da man gerade etwas mehr Freizeit zur Verfügung hat.

Das Spiel werde ich übrigens wie alle meine anderen Spiele trotzdem nicht verkaufen, aber ich werde es spielen können auch wenn es Steam nicht mehr gibt, oder Offline ist oder ich keine Internetverbindung habe etc....

Und jetzt geht das schon wieder mit der Lizenz los, dass macht doch für den Gebrauchtverkauf und die Nutzung nur fürs Spielen keinen einzigen Unterschied, denn die Lizenz erlaubt das Spielen.

Keiner, wirklich absolut keiner schreibt hier ich habe mir gerade eine Lizenz für Spiel X gekauft, also wenn man es selbst genauso macht, einfach mal die....ähm den Zeigefinger unten lassen.


----------



## PcJuenger (7. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon seit eh und je exakt das was du bekommst, wenn du ein Spiel "kaufst" (egal, ob Steam, Origin oder einen offline nutzbaren Datenträger ohne jegliches DRM): eine Lizenz, die Software nutzen zu dürfen.
> Genauso wie bei Filmen, Musik und Büchern auch.


 
Nicht ganz. Man erwirbt die Lizenz zur Nutzung, dass stimmt schon. Die dir bereitgestellte Kopie ist allerdings deine, mit der du nach Gutdünken verfahren kannst. Du darfst sie zwar nicht reproduzieren, aber du hast das Recht eben jene dir zur Verfügung gestellte Kopie (keine selbst angefertigten Kopien, wirklich nur die Daten, die dir der Hersteller gegeben hat) zu verkaufen, zu verbrennen, deine Wand mit der CD zu bekleben ect. 
Genau das Gleiche gilt ja auch für Bücher und CDs und Spiele ohne DRM: Man darf sie nicht nachdrucken/einfach die Dateien verkaufen, man darf allerdings die Datenträger, auf denen sich die Originaldaten befinden, veräußern. Zumal die Nutzungslizenzen ja zeitlich unbegrenzt sind. Der von mir suggerierte Fall würde dann auf temporäre Lizenzen hinauslaufen, womit auch der Wiederverkauf passé wäre. Das meinte ich mit meiner Aussage 



onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Wenn Wenn Wenn. Dieses Urteil ist in meinen  Augen auch nicht Recht! Das UsedSoft-Urteil sagt was ganz anderes und  mein persönliches Erachten eines "Gutes" auch. Ich meide schon seit 10  Jahren Steam da ich mich nicht an ein Portal binden lasse und diese  Richter in Köln sollten sich mal fragen wie paradox sie sind. Valve  verstößt mit der Untersagung des Weiterverkaufs gegen EU-Recht aber die  Klage wird abgewiesen? Wie blöd ist das?
> 
> Und dann zu den ganzen  dummen Argumenten das es dann nur noch F2P-Spiele gibt und die Preise  bei Steam teurer werden. Habt ihr mal Preise auf Steam bei neuen Spielen  verglichen? Sind immer 5 Euro teurer wie anderswo! Dazu noch  Microtransactions bei den Spielen. F2P gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer und  "normale Retail-Spiele" gibt es kaum noch und wenn sehr unfertig und  verbugt.
> 
> ...



Ist es eben doch, weil Steam dir nicht aktiv den Verkauf deiner Spiele verbietet. Du kannst ein Spiel, welches Steam-DRM hat, im Laden kaufen und ganz bequem weiterverkaufen, nur eben nicht nutzen. Wenn du es nutzt, ist es an deinen Account gebunden und da ist es durchaus rechtens, dir den Weiterverkauf des _Accounts_ zu verbieten.

Des Weiteren ist die Lage nicht mehr so wie vor 10 Jahren. Es geht darum, dass Spiele komplett ohne Nachteile ganz einfach digital weiterverkauft werden könnten, ohne das sich die Qualität zu den Original/Neuverkäufen unterscheidet. Das ist der Schmuh dahinter. 
Früher in den Zeiten, als alle Spiele noch auf DVD rausgebracht wurden, konnte man die auch verkaufen, klar. Aber sie konnte zerkratzt sein, die Hülle war eventuell beschädigt, dass Handbuch dreckig ect, sprich, sie hatte Qualitätseinbußen.

Das von dir beschriebene Szenario wäre doch nur möglich, wenn geplanter Verfall eingebaut werden würde.
Sprich: Ein Spiel des Formats CoD hält sich durchschnittlich ein Jahr. Damit die Entwickler weiterhin Einnahmen trotz des digitalen Weiterverkaufs damit machen können, planen sie eine durschnittliche Lebensdauer von 3 Monaten für die Software ein. Sprich, nach 3 Monaten ist das Spiel futsch, dann braucht's ein Neues. Nur dann würde das meiner Ansicht nach funktionieren, wäre in meinen Augen allerdings Schwachfug.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Februar 2014)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Und dann zu den ganzen dummen Argumenten das es dann nur noch F2P-Spiele gibt und die Preise bei Steam teurer werden. Habt ihr mal Preise auf Steam bei neuen Spielen verglichen? Sind immer 5 Euro teurer wie anderswo! Dazu noch Microtransactions bei den Spielen. F2P gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer und "normale Retail-Spiele" gibt es kaum noch und wenn sehr unfertig und verbugt.



Oh ja.. die Äpfel bei Lidl sind auch immer teurer als die von Penny also ist Lidl scheisse.. ne?
Man kauft dort ein wo man glaubt einen guten Preis zu bekommen. Punkt. Aus. Ende.
Beschwerst du dich auch über die Tankstellenpreise weil Tankstelle A teurer als Tankstelle B ist? 



> Wenn es den Gebrauchtmarkt wieder gäbe würde Steam und die Publisher und Entwickler überhaupt nicht arm werden denn die ganzen Jahre vor Steam und diesem DRM und sogenannten "Kopierschutz-Mechanismus" war auch alles gut und die haben satt verdient. Hier wird ein altes Verbraucher-Recht mit Füssen getreten und soll jetzt anders sein nur weill es digital ist?



Tja irgendwie muss der gesamte Konsum der Zocker aufrecht erhalten bleiben und das kostet nunmal sehr viel Geld (Service, Wartung etc.)
Die Zeiten haben sich eben ein wenig geändert seitdem unser Internet völlig neue Dimensionen erreicht hat.

Die Unternehmen müssen sich heutzutage irgendwie absichern... und wenn ich mir die ganzen Verkaufs-Befürworter 
(trotz Ramschpreisen) so anschaue dann fällt mir dazu nix mehr ein.. 
Wir reden hier von derart kleinen Geldbeträgen dass es fast schon peinlich ist das Wort "Verkauf" in den Mund zu nehmen..


----------



## onaccdesaster (7. Februar 2014)

@Mister Smith:

Genau, diese Einstellung habe ich auch das ich lieber etwas mehr bezahle für ein Spiel aber dafür kann ich es DRM-Frei spielen und Offline OHNE an Steam gebunden zu sein. Wenn mich ein Spiel besonders interessiert dann hole ich es mir auf Konsole und da sind die meisten ohne DRM im Gegensatz zum PC!

Doch seit 10 Jahren lassen sich die Verbraucher da was einlullen was nicht Recht ist. Auch wenn jemand nur digitale Spiele will gibt es aber auch genug Zocker die ihre Spiele gern verkaufen möchten und Verkauf, Tauschen und Handeln gibt es bei uns Menschen schon lange und die Games-Industrie verdient einfach zuviel Geld denn bei Musik und Büchern geht das ja auch sehr gut und wer illegal kopiert macht sich eh strafbar und hat mit diesem Urteil und dem DRM NICHTS zu tun denn da bleibe ich bei DEM alten Statement von den DRM-Gegnern: Steam und alle Distributions-Plattformen stellen den Kunden als potentiellen Raub-Kopierer hin!

Die können mich mal seit 10 Jahren und bis an mein Ende.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Februar 2014)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Steam und alle Distributions-Plattformen stellen den Kunden als potentiellen Raub-Kopierer hin!
> 
> Die können mich mal seit 10 Jahren und bis an mein Ende.


 
Vor knapp knapp 10 Jahren war der PC Markt so gut wie ausgestorben weil das Internetzeitalter seinen Boom hatte 
Wenn die nix unternommen hätten, hätten wir heute womöglich nicht mal ansatzweise so viele (gute) Spiele die wir bis heute 
spielen durften.

Das siehst du daran weil fast jeder Publisher auf die Konsole ausgewichen ist weil dort der Markt viel leichter zu kontrollieren war.
Ergo: Ist fast jeder abgehaut.

Einzig und allein Valve ist PC Exklusive geblieben und hat mit Steam den PC Markt wieder stabilisiert.
Jeder andere hat die Hoffnung aufgegeben und der PC Support fiel radikal ins Wasser.

Ohne Steam könntest du dich heute gar nicht darüber aufregen dass wir heute erst mit einem Account spielen dürfen.


----------



## PcJuenger (7. Februar 2014)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> @Mister Smith:
> 
> Genau, diese Einstellung habe ich auch das ich lieber etwas mehr bezahle für ein Spiel aber dafür kann ich es DRM-Frei spielen und Offline OHNE an Steam gebunden zu sein. Wenn mich ein Spiel besonders interessiert dann hole ich es mir auf Konsole und da sind die meisten ohne DRM im Gegensatz zum PC!
> 
> ...


 
Äpfel und Birnen. Seit wann darfst du digital vertriebene Musik/Ebooks verkaufen? Du darfst, wie ich beschrieben habe, lediglich Originaldateien verkaufen, sprich: Du kannst die CDs und Bücher verkaufen, Das geht bei Daten schlicht nicht, da du, sobald du sie verkaufst, Kopien vertreibst. Du könntest allenfalls deine Festplatte verkaufen, auf der sich die Original heruntergeladenen Spiele befinden, dass würde gehen.


----------



## onaccdesaster (7. Februar 2014)

Äh, besagt das Used-Soft-Urteil nicht aus das man eine digital erworbene Software wieder verkaufen darf?

Wer hindert mich daran digital erworbene Musik zu verkaufen?
Sogar Steam-Accounts kann man verkaufen nur muss man da den Spiel- Account-Stand des alten nutzers anwenden.
Manche machen as ja so das sie für jedes Spiel einen Account anlegen. Wird wohl nicht gern gesehen und verstößt auch gegen die AGB aber nicht alles was da steht ist auch Recht


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Februar 2014)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> @Mister Smith:
> 
> Genau, diese Einstellung habe ich auch das ich lieber etwas mehr bezahle für ein Spiel aber dafür kann ich es DRM-Frei spielen und Offline OHNE an Steam gebunden zu sein. ..


Das "schöne" ist ja, ich habe (im Expert) 10 Euro weniger bezahlt als bei Steam,  wäre also teurer gewesen und dazu erhalte ich noch nicht einmal einen Datenträger, geschweige denn wie in diesem Fall einen Soundtrack mit 13 Titeln auf CD und ein 47 seitiges "echtes" Handbuch.

Eigentlich sind es 51 Seiten, aber die Credits habe ich mal nicht mitgezählt.  

EDIT: Die Karte als kleines Poster vergessen, aber die ist mir jetzt persönlich nicht wichtig.


----------



## onaccdesaster (7. Februar 2014)

Oder, ich habe mir seit langem mal wieder eine Musik-CD gekauft und habe sie in meine PS3 gelegt und Importiert das ich dort meine Playlist erstellen kann. Ich habe diese CD jetzt vervielfältigt zum eigenen Gebrauch aber kopiert. Bin ich jetzt ein Raub-Kopierer? Denn kein System oder Maßnahme hat mich daran gehindert das ich diese CD auf die PS3-Festplatte importieren konnte!

Oder nehme ich mal Company of Heroes 2 und Rome 2 als Beispiel die man digital und auch als Box-Versionen kaufen kann mit DVD. Doch bei beiden Versionen besteht STEAM-Account-Zwang und das hat wohl dem Verbaucherschutz das Genick gebrochen und war eine leider clevere Einführung dieser bekannten Publisher und Valve!


----------



## PcJuenger (7. Februar 2014)

Es ging um den Verkauf, Privatkopien sind legal


----------



## onaccdesaster (7. Februar 2014)

Mittlerweile und besonders nach diesem Urteil denke ich auch das niemand mehr den Weiterverkauf auf dem PC ermöglichen wird. Diese Accountgeschichte haben sich die Publisher wohl sehr gut ausgedacht und ansich waren MMORPG´s die ersten DRM-Spiele denn diese kann man auch nicht verkaufen und wenn nur "unter sich" den ganzen Account.

Naja, ich mag es seit über 10 Jahren nicht und noch hat man Möglichkeiten durch die Konsolen und kleine Indi-Entwickler das zu Umgehen.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Februar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Es ging um den Verkauf, Privatkopien sind legal


Eigentlich nicht, nur jeweils eine einzelne Sicherheitskopie ist zumindest gesetzlich erlaubt. Weil sonst könnte ich Spiele ohne DRM auch bei Freunden installieren und die könnten es dann Umsonst spielen.

Aber der Hersteller der Musik-CD wird wohl in dem Beispiel von onaccdesaster kaum rechtliche Schritte dagegen einleiten, wobei selbst so etwas würde mich mittlerweile nicht mehr überraschen.


----------



## onaccdesaster (7. Februar 2014)

Hat das nicht schon Apple eingeführt mit den Itunes die ja auch nur auf Apple-Geräten laufen?
Besser gesagt ich brauche einen Account bei Apple dann kann man diese Lieder auch an Freunde senden doch diese müssen auch ver"äppelt" sein


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2014)

Bei PC Spielen juckt mich das persönlich nicht, weil ich sie nicht weiterverkaufe. Ich kann allerdings den Ärger bei Leuten verstehen, die dies gerne tun. Deswegen geh ich z.B. dem ganzen E-Book-Zeug komplett aus dem Wege und werde es auch tun, so lange es noch ganz normal Bücher gibt. Denn da möchte ich mit meinem Zeug machen was ich will, ohne DRM Gefängnis wie bei Spielen.  Das ist ja immer noch der große Nachteil der Digitalisierung, es schränkt immer mehr Rechte ein, die eigentlich schon seit Urzeiten der Menschen selbstverständlich waren. Man konnte eigentlich immer alles, was man so gekauft hat, auch wieder tauschen oder verkaufen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2014)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal Preise auf Steam bei neuen Spielen verglichen? Sind immer 5 Euro teurer wie anderswo!


Mag ja sein. Ich hab jedenfalls nur _einmal_ ein Spiel bei Steam zum Release gekauft.
Da es inzwischen mit 1-2 Handvoll Titeln als Wochendeals, Weekend-, Midweek-, Daily-, Presale-, Publisher Week- und anderen Deals jederzeit Dutzende Titel im Angebot gibt, ist man als Vollpreiskäufer als Depp vom Dienst selber schuld.

Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht beklagen. zum Beispiel hatte ich im Weihnachtssale _Bioshock Infinite + Season Pass _(der auch den demnächst erscheinenden DLC _Burial at Sea 2 _beinhaltet) für schlappe 13 Euro bekommen. 



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Keiner, wirklich absolut keiner schreibt hier ich habe mir gerade eine Lizenz für Spiel X gekauft, also wenn man es selbst genauso macht, einfach mal die....ähm den Zeigefinger unten lassen.


Ebenso sagt keiner: "Ich habe mir die neue Ausgabe der Zeitschrift PC Games gekauft", sondern eher "Ich habe mir die neue PC Games gekauft", ohne daß daraus abzuleiten wäre, daß PC Games keine Zeitschrift ist. 



PcJuenger schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Man erwirbt die Lizenz zur Nutzung, dass stimmt schon... Man darf sie nicht nachdrucken/einfach die Dateien verkaufen, man darf allerdings die Datenträger, auf denen sich die Originaldaten befinden, veräußern.


Stimmt. Du erhältst eine Nutzungslizenz und einen Datenträger, der dir das Ausüben deiner Nutzungsrechte ermöglicht.
Den Datenträger darfst du natürlich in den Wind schiessen oder als Kerzenuntersetzer verwenden.



onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Wer hindert mich daran digital erworbene Musik zu verkaufen?


In erster Linie wohl der potentielle Käufer.
ich würde jedenfalls kein Geld für eine selbst gebrannte MP3 CD mit ~70 Songs drauf bezahlen.Außerdem würde der Verkäufer dafür maximal einen Bruchteil der ursprünglich dafür ausgegebenen ~50-70 Euro erhalten.



onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Oder, ich habe mir seit langem mal wieder eine Musik-CD gekauft und habe sie in meine PS3 gelegt und Importiert das ich dort meine Playlist erstellen kann. Ich habe diese CD jetzt vervielfältigt zum eigenen Gebrauch aber kopiert. Bin ich jetzt ein Raub-Kopierer? Denn kein System oder Maßnahme hat mich daran gehindert das ich diese CD auf die PS3-Festplatte importieren konnte!


Afaik darfst du zum eigenen Gebrauch 7 Kopien anlegen. Und einen Kopierschutz nur dafür zu knacken, um einen Song von CD auf die PS oder einen MP3 Player zu bekommen, sollte eigentlich auch vor dem strengsten Gericht der Welt schuldspruchfrei akzeptiert werden.


----------



## PcJuenger (7. Februar 2014)

Mal offtopic: Unglaublich wieviel hier los ist


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mag ja sein. Ich hab jedenfalls nur _einmal_ ein Spiel bei Steam zum Release gekauft.
> Da es inzwischen mit 1-2 Handvoll Titeln als Wochendeals, Weekend-, Midweek-, Daily-, Presale-, Publisher Week- und anderen Deals jederzeit Dutzende Titel im Angebot gibt, ist man als Vollpreiskäufer als Depp vom Dienst selber schuld.


Wenn du damit Leute meinst, die für eine Arbeitsleistung entsprechend diese auch finanziell honorieren wollen und auch langfristig weiterhin solche Leistungen angeboten bekommen möchten, dann bin ich gerne ein Depp vom Dienst. 


> Ebenso sagt keiner: "Ich habe mir die neue Ausgabe der Zeitschrift PC Games gekauft", sondern eher "Ich habe mir die neue PC Games gekauft", ohne daß daraus abzuleiten wäre, daß PC Games keine Zeitschrift ist.


So ist es und wieso leitest du dann daraus ab, dass hier nicht die Nutzungslizenz gemeint ist? Hier wird wohl keiner glauben im gehört dann das Spiel inklusive Copyright.


----------



## MrFob (8. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Afaik darfst du zum eigenen Gebrauch 7 Kopien anlegen. Und einen Kopierschutz nur dafür zu knacken, um einen Song von CD auf die PS oder einen MP3 Player zu bekommen, sollte eigentlich auch vor dem strengsten Gericht der Welt schuldspruchfrei akzeptiert werden.


 
Ok, hier mal eine Frage: Ich hab mir also vor 8 Jahren ein CD gekauft und die Songs in mp3s exportiert. Diese liegen nun auf irgendeiner back-up Festplatte im Regal. Nun miste ich meine Bude aus, organisiere eine Garagen-Verkauf und verkaufe die CD, habe aber noch die back-ups. Bin ich jetzt ein Raubkopierer?


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Hier wird wohl keiner glauben im gehört dann das Spiel inklusive Copyright.


 Dann ist's ja gut.



MrFob schrieb:


> Ok, hier mal eine Frage: Ich hab mir also vor 8 Jahren ein CD gekauft und die Songs in mp3s exportiert. Diese liegen nun auf irgendeiner back-up Festplatte im Regal. Nun miste ich meine Bude aus, organisiere eine Garagen-Verkauf und verkaufe die CD, habe aber noch die back-ups. Bin ich jetzt ein Raubkopierer?


Ich schätze mal ja, denn dein Anrecht auf die Songs geht mit dem Verkauf des Original Datenträgers auf den Käufer über.
(but inal)


----------



## Kerusame (8. Februar 2014)

öhm, im allgemeinen gilt für privatkopien, dass man sie zwar machen darf, sobald dabei aber ein kopierschutz umgangen wird, macht man sich strafbar. nicht wegen der kopie selbst, sondern wegen des umgangenen kopierschutzes.
spiegel-nachricht zu dem thema


----------



## PcJuenger (8. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann ist's ja gut.
> 
> 
> Ich schätze mal ja, denn dein Anrecht auf die Songs geht mit dem Verkauf des Original Datenträgers auf den Käufer über.
> (but inal)


 
Das ist tatsächlich so. Man darf's nur verkaufen, wenn man keine Privatkopien mehr davon hat. Denke mal, dass sich daran aber selten Leute halten.



Kerusame schrieb:


> öhm, im allgemeinen gilt für privatkopien, dass  man sie zwar machen darf, sobald dabei aber ein kopierschutz umgangen  wird, macht man sich strafbar. nicht wegen der kopie selbst, sondern  wegen des umgangenen kopierschutzes.
> spiegel-nachricht  zu dem thema


 Ich kopiere mal etwas aus deiner Quelle:
_Für das Knacken des Kopierschutz "zum privaten Gebrauch des Täters" sei  nach Paragraf 108b des deutschen Urheberrechtsgesetzes eine Strafbarkeit  tatsächlich ausgeschlossen_._Vor zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen des Rechteinhabers auf Unterlassung sei man indes nicht geschützt._

Also stellt es zum Privatgebrauch doch schonmal keine Straftat, sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar. Desweiteren wird man zuerst auf Unterlassung verklagt. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?
Wo sind Jura-versierte User, wenn man sie braucht  ?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Februar 2014)

Hat nicht vor kurzem erst ein europäisches Gericht festgestellt, dass Softwarelizenzen weiterverkauft werden dürfen? Was solls, ich mache mit halbkriminellen Vereinigungen wie Valve keine Geschäfte.


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> _Für das Knacken des Kopierschutz "zum privaten Gebrauch des Täters" sei  nach Paragraf 108b des deutschen Urheberrechtsgesetzes eine Strafbarkeit  tatsächlich ausgeschlossen_._Vor zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen des Rechteinhabers auf Unterlassung sei man indes nicht geschützt._


 Demnach könnte mir also untersagt werden, eine gekaufte CD auf meinen iPod zum Unterwegs-hören zu rippen? Also manche Gesetze sind schon was tolles...


----------



## PcJuenger (8. Februar 2014)

So wie ich das verstehe schon


----------



## Denis10 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube dass du immer eine Privatkopie machen/besitzen darfst, wenn du legal an die Originalversion gekommen bist und keinen Kopierschutz knackst oder umgehst. Ob du die Originalversion noch besitzt, oder nur von jemandem ausgeliehen hast, spielt keine Rolle.

Da auf Musik CDs aber kein Kopierschutz ist, dürfte es legal sein, MP3 Formate zu behalten, wenn man die Original CD nicht mehr besitzt, aber mal legal an diese gekommen ist.

Ganz sicher bin ich da aber nicht.  IANAL


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Da auf Musik CDs aber kein Kopierschutz ist, dürfte es legal sein, MP3 Formate zu behalten, wenn man die Original CD nicht mehr besitzt, aber mal legal an diese gekommen ist.


 Die Argumentation finde ich ... seltsam.
Das hiesse je ebenso, daß ich ein Buch zigmal abschreiben und das jeweils Abgeschriebene verkaufen dürfte, da auf dem Buch ja kein Kopierschutz ist.


----------



## golani79 (8. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Argumentation finde ich ... seltsam.
> Das hiesse je ebenso, daß ich ein Buch zigmal abschreiben und das jeweils Abgeschriebene verkaufen dürfte, da auf dem Buch ja kein Kopierschutz ist.


 
Keine Ahnung, wie es genau ist, aber selbst wenn, dürfte es dann doch nochmal nen Unterschied machen, ob man sich eine Kopie für den Eigenbedarf macht oder ob man zig Kopien erstellt und diese dann verkauft 

Und in Büchern steht im Normalfall ja vorne ne Klausel drinnen, die es untersagt, das Buch zu vervielfältigen.


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und in Büchern steht im Normalfall ja vorne ne Klausel drinnen, die es untersagt, das Buch zu vervielfältigen.


 Also ein © Hinweis findet sich auch auf jeder CD. 

Außerdem hieß es ja: _"Da auf Musik CDs aber kein Kopierschutz ist,..."_ und das Recht auf das Behalten von Kopien aus der Abwesenheit eines Kopierschutzes herleiten zu wollen, ist schon ziemlich abstrus.


----------



## Kerusame (8. Februar 2014)

vom medium unabhängig ist - sobald du versuchts aus von dir erstellten kopien profit zu schlagen, verstößt du gegen das gesetzt.
ein weiterverkauf des originals ist erlaubt, wobei du theoretisch alle privatkopien vernichten müsstest. praktisch lässt sich das aber sogut wie nicht nachweisen.

die legale methode eine kopie zu erstellen ist das aufnehmen der abgespielten musik per mikrofon, bzw. das aufnehmen eines films per kamera oder recorder.
bei büchern wäre das kopieren mittels kopierer ok, solange keine der kopien weiterveräußert werden und du die kopien wieder vernichtest, solltest du das original verkaufen.

wer hat eigentlich gesagt, dass musikcds keinen kopierschutz haben?
wäre dem so, bräuchte man keinen coder, wenn man die cd in den pc legt, sondern könnte die dateien einfach herunterkopieren und sie würden laufen, auch nachdem man die cd wieder herausgenommen hat. dem ist nicht so. ohne coder hinterlässt dein kopiervorgang nur eine schattenkopie, die läuft solang die cd eingelegt ist.


----------



## onaccdesaster (8. Februar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Hat nicht vor kurzem erst ein europäisches Gericht festgestellt, dass Softwarelizenzen weiterverkauft werden dürfen? Was solls, ich mache mit halbkriminellen Vereinigungen wie Valve keine Geschäfte.



Deine Einstellung gefällt mir! Sehe das nämlich auch so denn Spielen ist ein Hobby doch diese Industrie will dich dazu zwingen das du dich an sie bindest und Dein Geld dort lässt. Denn nur wenn man Steam und seine AGB akzeptiert darf man dann auch diese Spiele zocken doch möchte man keinen Account bei Steam ist man außen vor und das ist ein Zwang der von den Publishern und Valve produziert wird!

Dann immer diese Argumente das Steam das PC-Gaming gerettet hat. Vor Jahren wurde auch gesagt das der PC tot ist doch das war der NIE sondern wurde nur tot geredet. Steam hat nur das MONOPOL zu sich gezogen denn heute ist es doch so wenn ein Spiel nicht auf Steam erscheint betteln die Leute sogar noch darum das es dort auch erhältlich ist! Was Steam geschafft hat ist seine Konsumenten von sich abhängig zu machen mit kleinen Vorteilen wie die Sales, keine CD mehr benötigt und Multiplayer und Mod-Support was Jahre vorher schon lange möglich war ohne das man sich an ein Unternehmen binden musste.

Ich fühle mich von den Gesetzgebern und diesen Richtern in Köln im Stich gelassen denn es kann und darf nicht sein das ein Spiel als etwas Besonderes dahingestellt wird obwohl es einfach nur ein Spiel ist. Oder wird man daran gehindert Mensch ärger dich nicht zu verkaufen oder es mit verschiedenen Leuten zu spielen? Oder auf Konsole was ich immer als das beste Beispiel finde das es dort möglich ist Account- und Online-Frei zu zocken und diese Spiele einfach wie ich möchte wieder verschenken, ausleihen und verkaufen kann.

Das ist es was ich nie verstehen werde und will das die Zocker so auf Steam abfahren obwohl sie hintenrum das Hobby Spielen nur einschränken!


----------



## onaccdesaster (8. Februar 2014)

Wieder ein gutes Beispiel wieso Steam und Valve nur Abzocker sind: 

Eben geschaut und Rome 2 kostet bei Valve 54,99€ - auf MMOGA 24,99€ = 30€ Unterschied.
Company of Heroes 2 bei Valve                    34,99€ - bei MMOGA 12,99€ = 22€ Unterschied.

Da sage mir jetzt einer Steam ist toll und klasse und gibt dem Kunden die Preise weiter da nur digital?
Monopolist und Abzocker sind sie, mehr nicht!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Februar 2014)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Dann immer diese Argumente das Steam das PC-Gaming gerettet hat.


 
Ich kenne Einige, die sich wegen Steam eine Konsole gekauft haben. Auf das Argument geb ich nichts.


----------



## PcJuenger (8. Februar 2014)

Himmel, es geht um die Sales, um nichts anderes. Ja, es stimmt, das sich die Preise bei Steam länger halten als in anderen Online-Shops, jedoch bietet dir niemand auf aktuelle Spiele im Sale 75-90% Rabatt. Bestes Beispiel war die Borderlands 2 Goty kurz nachdem sie rausgekommen ist: Gerade im Laden erschienen kostete sie 50 €, bei Steam zeitweise 12 
Zumal: Was hat es mit Abzocke zu tun,wenn sich die Preise halten? 
Abzocke wäre es, wenn sie von anfang an mehr verlangen würden als alle Anderen und das tun sie nicht. Die Preise halten sich nur länger. Dafür haben sie aber auch ein riesen Angebot. 
Klar ist Steam nicht perfekt, aber es gibt schlimmere Onlineshops.
Das Einzige, was mir bisher wirklich sauer aufgestoßen ist, ist die Tatsache, dass man beim Doppelkauf keine Extrakopie bekommt (Beispiel: Man kauft sich erst die normale Version, dann die Goty). Aber darauf wird dick und fett vor dem Kauf hingewiesen, man muss dann selbst wissen, ob man es so hinnimmt, oder nicht. 

Außerdem: Der kluge Kunde informiert sich und kauft das Produkt dort, wo es am Günstigsten ist  Das muss nicht immer Steam sein, es gibt oft auch woanders gute Angebote. Aber während der Sales ist Steam fast unschlagbar ^^


----------



## Maiernator (9. Februar 2014)

Vorweg
@Agb
Sobald die Agb gegen allgemein geltendes Recht und die guten Sitten verstößt ist sie nichtig, gibt da sogar extra ein paar Paragraphen die Regeln was drin stehen darf und was nicht. onst könnt man ja lauter chlne Sachen da reinschreiben und wenn du zustimmst wäre dasalles gültig.

@Steam und Klage

Es ist knifflig das Ganze zu beurteilen, wa man auf keinen Fall machen sollte, aber viele hier gemacht haben, ist Vergleiche anzustellen, das bringt nichts und sorgt nur für Verwirrung. Mann kann perfekt klonbare Produkte nicht mit Autos Cds oder sonstigem vergleichen, macht keinen Sinn.
Das Problem bei dem ganzen ist, das dass Besitzrecht, Eigentumsrechts und das Wiederkaufsrecht einfach sehr alte Gesetze sind, genauso wie das Urheberrecht und somit überhaut nicht klar kommen mit dem Internet und dessen Vertriebsformen.
Das Recht muss hier einfach angepasst werden, bzw komplett neu aufgelegt für die digitale Welt. Auf der einen Seite sollte es Kundenfreundlich sein und auf der anderen auch die Hersteller schützen und da muss man einfach sagen das ohne die Account Bindung der Schwarzmarkt bzw Flohmarkt im Netz sämtliche Publisher vernichten könnte.
Die Mischung machts, denke ich, aber bis da was geändert wird dauerts noch, weil die Leute meist keinen Peil haben bzw ihnen e auch egal is.


----------



## onaccdesaster (9. Februar 2014)

@PcJuenger:

Steam hat die Sales stimmt und die sind wohl fast unschlagbar günstig jedoch ist das Marketing womit wohl die meisten Kunden ihr Geld dort lassen und es sich vielleicht auch für die Entwickler rentiert. Sales gibt es mal alle paar Wochen oder Monate und sonst sind sie sehr teuer. Ich nenne hier gerne Company of Heroes 2 und Rome 2 da ich es von Anfang an verglichen habe und bei Launch dieser Spiele waren diese auf Steam 5 Euro teurer als auf Amazon und MMOGA. Jetzt sind sie noch teurer als anderswo. Zumal wenn man diese Spiele als Box-Version kauft hat man ja was in der Hand aber diese DVD´s sind heute nur noch Placebos da man eh weitere Dateien downloaden muss. Dann hast du einen Grund genannt den ich noch garnicht wusste das wen nman 2 mal das gleiche Spiel käuft und die neuere Version mehr Spielinhalte hat du dann trotzdem nur 1 Spiel hast. Ganz schön dreist sowas!

Für mich macht es ansich keinen Unterschied an der Rechtslage ob ich ein Spiel als Box-Version oder digital kaufe. Das ist Geschmacksache und ändert an dem Spiel nichts das der Kunde käuft denn er bezahlt Geld dafür und sollte damit machen dürfen was er will, außer natürlich schwarzkopieren und sich daran bereichern aber das ist doch schon lange illegal!

Mir hat auf jedenfall diese heutige Situation und Portale wie Steam, Uplay, Battle.net und Origin das Spielen auf dem PC vermiest und ich habe schon lange kein neues Spiel mehr für PC gekauft sondern bin auf Konsole ausgewischen da ich dort ein Spiel bekomme wie ich es möchte und zu keinem Portal gezwungen werde und mir auch DRM-Frei sehr wichtig ist auch wenn ich nur 1 Spiel jemals verkauft habe. Ich will einfach meine spielerische Freiheit behalten und das heißt von KEINEM Portal abhängig sein.


----------



## onaccdesaster (9. Februar 2014)

Dann noch zu den Argumenten das wenn Steam es ermöglichen würde Spiele vom Account zu lösen damit die Leute es wieder verkaufen dürften würde Steam auch nicht Schaden und bedeutet auch nicht den Untergang der PC-Spiele. Wenn man dieses Argument nimmt und es auf Konsole projeziert wo es schon lange und immer noch möglich ist müssten die Konsolen sich schon lange selbst vernichtet haben aber das ist nicht der Fall. Im Gegenteil, die PS4 boomt wie keine andere Konsole und Xbox One hat auch sehr gute Verkaufszahlen. Klar macht das mehr Gewinn wenn JEDER ein Spiel wie GTA5 käuft jedoch verkaufen die meisten Leute ein Spiel damit sie sich ein weiteres Spiel leisten können. Also wird das Spielen mit dem Wiederverkauf angetrieben denn man spielt dann nicht nur 1 Spiel und kann sich dann kein weiteres mehr leisten da der Verkauf verboten ist.

Gebraucht-Markt war nie schlecht sondern hat schon immer Leuten ermöglicht etwas zu kaufen wofür das Geld gerade nicht reicht. Doch dafür haben sie dann einen gebrauchten Gegenstand und bei digitalen Spielen die sich nicht abnutzen zählt dann das Alter! Für Rome 2 bezahlt heute doch wohl keiner mehr 54€, oder?


----------



## golani79 (9. Februar 2014)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Dann hast du einen Grund genannt den ich noch garnicht wusste das wen nman 2 mal das gleiche Spiel käuft und die neuere Version mehr Spielinhalte hat du dann trotzdem nur 1 Spiel hast. Ganz schön dreist sowas!


 
Das kommt glaub ich aufs Spiel drauf an - habe Fallout 3 Goty gekauft, nachdem ich Fallout 3 schon hatte und hab nun beide in meiner Liste. Genauso bei Deus Ex HR, da hab ich auch beide Spiele in der Liste.
Bringt mir aber auch nix, da ich die nicht weitergeben kann - hier würde ich mir ne Giftoption oder so wünschen, dass, wenn ich die Goty kaufe, ich die normale einfach an nen Freund weiterschenken könnte. Was auch gut wär, wenns für Goty Versionen einfach Upgrades anbieten würden.

Bei einigen Spielen (glaub, bei Valve Titeln) bekommt man ne 2. Version, die man weiterschenken kann wenn man etwas "doppelt" hätte.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was auch gut wär, wenns für Goty Versionen einfach Upgrades anbieten würden.


Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber gibt es bei Steam nicht DLC Komplettpakete? In der Regel enthalten die GOTY Editionen einfach alle Erweiterungen bzw. dies ist jedenfalls der Grund weshalb ich diese gegenüber der "normalen" Version trotz des.höheren Preises bevorzuge.

Oder sind diese Pakete teurer als die GOTY?

Und sie enthalten eine neuere Version des Spiels, aber die werden bei Steam wohl sowieso aktualisiert.


Zudem was ich auch "korrigieren" will ist, dass derjenige der mehr bezahlt oder nicht raubkopiert der Kluge und nicht der Dumme ist.

Denn *nur so* gibt es eine Chance das es einen Nachfolger von dem Spiel gibt oder generell mehr Spiele dieser Art auch zukünftig weiterhin entwickelt werden welche man mag. 

Und bei einem Spiel wie z. B. Blackguards gibt es auch keine Alibi-Ausreden wie "wollte ich nur Probespielen" (gibt eine große Demo) oder den DRM (die Ladenversion ist DRM-Frei).


----------



## golani79 (9. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber gibt es bei Steam nicht DLC Komplettpakete? In der Regel enthalten die GOTY Editionen einfach alle Erweiterungen bzw. dies ist jedenfalls der Grund weshalb ich diese gegenüber der "normalen" Version trotz des.höheren Preises bevorzuge.
> 
> Oder sind diese Pakete teurer als die GOTY?


 
Gibt es auch ja - aber bei Fallout 3 zum Beispiel, war es der Fall, dass die Goty billiger war, als die DLC´s alle zusammen.
Weswegen ich mir das Spiel auch zweimal gekauft habe


----------



## Maiernator (9. Februar 2014)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Dann noch zu den Argumenten das wenn Steam es ermöglichen würde Spiele vom Account zu lösen damit die Leute es wieder verkaufen dürften würde Steam auch nicht Schaden und bedeutet auch nicht den Untergang der PC-Spiele. Wenn man dieses Argument nimmt und es auf Konsole projeziert wo es schon lange und immer noch möglich ist müssten die Konsolen sich schon lange selbst vernichtet haben aber das ist nicht der Fall. Im Gegenteil, die PS4 boomt wie keine andere Konsole und Xbox One hat auch sehr gute Verkaufszahlen. Klar macht das mehr Gewinn wenn JEDER ein Spiel wie GTA5 käuft jedoch verkaufen die meisten Leute ein Spiel damit sie sich ein weiteres Spiel leisten können. Also wird das Spielen mit dem Wiederverkauf angetrieben denn man spielt dann nicht nur 1 Spiel und kann sich dann kein weiteres mehr leisten da der Verkauf verboten ist.
> 
> Gebraucht-Markt war nie schlecht sondern hat schon immer Leuten ermöglicht etwas zu kaufen wofür das Geld gerade nicht reicht. Doch dafür haben sie dann einen gebrauchten Gegenstand und bei digitalen Spielen die sich nicht abnutzen zählt dann das Alter! Für Rome 2 bezahlt heute doch wohl keiner mehr 54€, oder?


 
Ähm du vergleichst hier wieder reale Ware, also DVDS mit Downloads. Digital erworbene Spiele kannst du auf der Konsole auch nicht einfach so verkaufen. Außerdem ist Konsole nicht gleich PC. Ein geschlossenes System, bei dem Piraterie deutlich schwieriger ist.
Wieder Äpfel und Birnen. Vergleiche bringen nichts, man muss einfach den vorliegenden Fall betrachten.
Fakt ist, das man im Zuge des Eigentumrechts sein Eigentum auch verkaufen darf.
Das problem dabei ist nur das man die Idee dahinter nicht als Eigentum erwirbt, das Eigemtum man im Einzelhandel erwirbt ist auch nur die CD und das Nutzungsrecht der daraufliegenden Daten. Das heißt die CD ist dein Eigentum, die Daten nur dein Besitz.
Genau darin liegt das Problem digitaler Ware, an und für sich ist es nicht dein Eigentum, sondern lediglich Besitz.
Fakt ist aber auch das digitale Ware nie altert, perfekt kopierbar ist, keine transportkosten hat und einen viel höheren preisverfall durchläuft.
Anfang des jahrtausends wurden Spiele en masse illegal kopiert und bis Mitte des jahrzehnts waren Sharing Portale der der Sargnagel für manche Entwickler. Die Pc-Leute haben darauf halt mit einem neuen Geschäftsmodell reagiert, genauso wie die Musikvertreiber auf Napster, nachdem sie kapiert haben das Klagen nichts bringt.
Ohne Account Bindung würde der Schwarzmarkt wohl wieder florieren.

Das gute an PC spielen ist, man braucht sie nicht zum leben, also wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist kann man Konsole spielen oder es einfach sein lassen. Solangeder Konsument weiterhin die Ware bezieht wird sich an den Modellen auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Bachsau (26. Februar 2014)

Finde es einfach eine Bodenlose sauerei, dass die Gerichte in diesem ekelhaften Land sich genauso wie die Politiker einen totalen Dreck um die Rechte die Bürger scheren.


----------



## PcJuenger (26. Februar 2014)

Bachsau schrieb:


> Finde es einfach eine Bodenlose sauerei, dass die Gerichte in diesem ekelhaften Land sich genauso wie die Politiker einen totalen Dreck um die Rechte die Bürger scheren.


 
Jetzt noch mal bitte auf sachlich, danke. 
Sinnfreies Gebashe bringt Keinem was, zumal: Was hat die Regierung mit dem Land perse zu schaffen? Was erlaubt dir, dass gesamte Land als "ekelhaft" zu bezeichnen? 
Allerdings schätze ich, dass du die Regierung meinst, daher frage ich: Ist dir der Unterschied zwischen Land und Staat nicht geläufig?


----------

